
A brief guide to everything annoying about Apple - wr1472
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/27/a-brief-guide-to-everything-thats-annoying-about-apple
======
alttab
The ironic smug satisfaction of their existing fanboys is enough. I _love_ it
when someone complains that their battery is pretty much perma-dead, and when
I say they can buy an OEM replacement on Amazon for $15 they say, "oh... its
an Apple." sounds more like a lemon to me, mate.

Not to mention you can't talk on it and do... well, anything else at the same
time. Worthless.

